# Разное > Камбуз >  Обзор пайков

## OKA

"Обзоры ИРПы



Интересные и очень наглядные обзоры ИРП (индивидуальных рационов питания) производства Британии, США, России и Украины.




https://www.youtube.com/user/xxxxxSoLiDxxxxx/videos - по ссылке еще несколько обзоров на различные ИРП (в основном отечественные армейские и МЧСовские)"

В каментах ещё много чего https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfRwUdGM2ac  и т.д.

Обзоры ИРПы - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

К вопросу о питании :



Питание военнослужащих ВВС НОАК - ОРИЕНТАЛИСТ

----------


## OKA

Жуть.Мрак))

Познавательный канал :

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkT...U7kYrnQ/videos

----------


## OKA

Настало время праздникОв, шашлыкОв, и походов)) 

Про пищу походную :

https://warspot.ru/19484-warspot-o-e...sev-i-turistov

----------

